# Tour durch Bad Salzuflens Wälder



## Masterwana (29. August 2012)

Wer hätte Interesse an einer Tour durch Bad Salzuflens Wälder?

slang und smartiemcfly haben schon mal, am Stammtisch, Interesse gezeigt.

Ich selber fahre erst seit zwei Monaten Mountainbike, kenne also noch nicht so wirklich viele Strecken.
Hab aber vor kurzem ein paar nette Ecken zwischen Bad Salzuflen und Wüsten entdeckt. (Das ist doch nicht der Stuckenberg wie ich zuerst dachte slang)

Mein Vorschlag wäre jetzt das wir zuerst da starten wo ich mich mehr oder weniger auskenne und dann gemeinsam rüber zum Stuckenberg fahren um den gemeinsam zu erforschen.
Es sei denn es findet sich jemand der sich am Stuckenberg auskennt.

Als Termin würde ich jetzt erst mal irgendwann nächste Woche sagen. Hab da Urlaub


----------



## slang (29. August 2012)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt können wir das mal machen. 
Du meinst wahrscheinlich den Salzufler Stadtwald oder? Vierenberg, Bismarkturm?

Da bin ich letzte Woche mal durch gefahren. Das ist aber doch nen recht kleines Gebiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masterwana (29. August 2012)

Ja war bis jetzt nur am Vierenberg.
Obernberg und Stuckenberg bin ich noch jetzt nicht zu gekommen


----------



## Masterwana (3. September 2012)

Was hälst du/ihr von Donnerstag?

mfg Masterwana 
  -via Tapatalk-


----------



## JENSeits (3. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Bitte eröffnet nicht für jede einzelne Tour einen neuen Thread sondern nutzt den vorhandenen Touren-Thread.
Dankesehr 

LG Jens


----------

